# soil and synthetic nutes



## blondlebanese (Mar 18, 2015)

could someone tell me again how microbs in earth die from synthetic nutes.  i've seen a post about that but i can't find it.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 18, 2015)

The salts in synthetic nutes destroys or interferes with the cell walls of the micros.


----------



## zem (Mar 18, 2015)

pcduck said:


> The salts in synthetic nutes destroys or interferes with the cell walls of the micros.



hey Duck, i thought that one can feed synthetic ferts in soil as long as it is partly organic? i thought that synthetic ferts will starve bacteria and not actually kill it. i have seen people using magnesium sulfate potassium nitrate and other synthetic ferts in healthy soil.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 19, 2015)

There are a few ways that synthetic nutes kill the micro herd, I only mentioned the easiest one to explain.

Also magnesium sulfate(Epson salt) and potassium nitrate(saltpeter) are minerals and is not what I consider synthetic(chemical) ferts.


----------



## zem (Mar 19, 2015)

well, then what are synthetic ferts? other than KNo3 and MgSo4 I use Calcium nitrate and mono potassium phosphate and potassium sulfate as well as chelated trace element mix phosphoric acid and H2O2. even H2O2 is not organic. So what do you consider synthetic?


----------



## pcduck (Mar 19, 2015)

I think you are getting confused with the difference between chemistry organic and biology organics.


Most calcium nitrate is synthetic, but there is some organic too that I would use


I would not use the chemical potassium sulfate, but would use the mineral salt of potassium sulfate. The chemical potassium sulfate is made by the reaction of potassium chloride with sulfuric acid.

There is the difference between chemistry and biology organics.


----------



## zem (Mar 19, 2015)

thanks duck. the ones i have are fertilizer grades and from reputable suppliers, i will check if they are organic or not


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 19, 2015)

pcduck said:


> I think you are getting confused with the difference between chemistry organic and biology organics.
> 
> 
> Most calcium nitrate is synthetic, but there is some organic too that I would use
> ...




must pass more rep to others before the duck gets any more rep from me---good post duck


----------

